# Are 6.5 mm arrows too big for field?



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

They aren't too big for field or marked 3d. Only reason not to use them is that they are discontinued, so finding them may be an issue.


----------



## JarheadRay (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks! My local shop has some left in stock. Any other suggestions for other good arrows for field?


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

Depends on your budget. Do you want to spend $150 or $450 for a dozen shafts? Don't forget nocks, bushings, points and vanes. Many choices, check Lancaster Archery for prices that are in your price range. For Field shooting buy the best arrows you can afford.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Victory VAPs have always worked well for me. I have also used gold tip ultralight pro with good results although I am not a 550 shooter. Extra pins and nocks are handy too.


----------

